# is 200kg deadlift a lot?



## barneycharles

Hey guys,

I wouldn't normally class myself as strong or a legend. But I managed to do 1repmax deadliest of 200kg I remember trainign when I was younger and got to about 150kg but all of a sudden first session of deadliest in a year and a half I managed 200kg.

AM I a legend? or is that standard lifting on here? Feel free to tell me I'm the modern version of Hercules


----------



## barndoor5

Dunno mate... one man's PR is another man's warm-up.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## barneycharles

barndoor5 said:


> Dunno mate... one man's PR is another man's warm-up.
> 
> How much do you weigh?


102kg


----------



## FelonE1

I deadlift 200kg.I'm 13 stone 7(85kg)


----------



## platyphylla

For your weight, no.


----------



## simonthepieman

i deadlifted 210 @ 77KG natty

I think the general rule is 2.5x BW is good , 3 x BW you can wear a badge of honor


----------



## barneycharles

FelonE said:


> I deadlift 200kg.I'm 13 stone 7(85kg)


I bet you trained years for that. I have jut come out of a prolapse injury.


----------



## Guest

simonthepieman said:


> i deadlifted 210 @ 77KG natty
> 
> I think the general rule is 2.5x BW is good , 3 x BW you can wear a badge of honor


Well on that math

I'm completely sh1te


----------



## Captain lats

Post us a vid


----------



## barneycharles

Hafpor said:


> Well on that math
> 
> I'm completely sh1te


yeah but I bet you probe look better than a 77kg guy lifting 210


----------



## Guest

barneycharles said:


> yeah but I bet you probe look better than a 77kg guy lifting 210


In my defence I'd only been deadlifting 3 months, if that :laugh:


----------



## barneycharles

Hafpor said:


> In my defence I'd only been deadlifting 3 months, if that :laugh:


what are u lifting?


----------



## Aliking10

I hit 200kg at 80kg and natty.


----------



## smity220385

200 IMO is respectable. It's not gonna break any records, but I'm sure it's a lot more than your average gym rat! Also think of it another way, @102kg + 200kg is more than the 77kg + 210kg....


----------



## Rick89

no not really

but its a personal best so you should be happy, especially as you havent done much


----------



## FelonE1

barneycharles said:


> I bet you trained years for that. I have jut come out of a prolapse injury.


I have been training under 2 yrs and just recovered from a bicep strain


----------



## barneycharles

Captain lats said:


> Post us a vid


funny enough I have a vid but don't particularly trust you guys. Im a good looking lad don't want the thought go u spaffing over my vid


----------



## flinty90

Ate you powerlifting ?? If so whats your squat and bench like ?? Are you bodybuiling ?? If so are you growing ?? Are you progressing ?? If you are then well done. If your not its poor x


----------



## saxondale

barneycharles said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wouldn't normally class myself as strong or a legend. But I managed to do 1repmax deadliest of 200kg I remember trainign when I was younger and got to about 150kg but all of a sudden first session of deadliest in a year and a half I managed 200kg.
> 
> AM I a legend? or is that standard lifting on here? Feel free to tell me I'm the modern version of Hercules


Careful, you'll get a prolapse

Oh, wait


----------



## dannyp90

I dl'd 200kg at 11 stone 12, poor form don't get me wrong but I did


----------



## ATMeredith

For your body weight, no. You should be looking at a 300kg+

Considering you havent deadlifted for 18 months, yes, I would say that was bloody good going.


----------



## 38945

simonthepieman said:


> 3 x BW you can wear a badge of honor


 I am nearly there. I have pulled 3 x my current weight 250kg but I was around 88kg at the time. Currently 220kg @83kg. I will get it tho


----------



## EpicSquats

200kg is more than most average gym goers can do, but people who deadlift seriously can often do more than that. It's not an elite weight to lift by any means. I can't lift 200kg yet by the way before anyone says anything, but I still class myself as a beginner.


----------



## G-man99

More than some can lift but nothing special.

I can rep 10+ at that weight but as a rule I never aim for 1 RPM for fear of unnecessary injury


----------



## SK50

200kg is a good milestone. But there is plenty more potential to aim for - especially at 100kg+ bodyweight.

In a powerlifting meet you would typically expect to see a range of about 250kg - 350kg deadlift in the 100 weight class (350 being elite)


----------



## Wallace86

I would say it's a good weight for someone who hasn't dead lifted in a while.


----------



## Guest

barneycharles said:


> what are u lifting?


Best was 140kg that was after 3 mths, hard to believe I never deadlifted, and haven't since 

Sure I could have done more with straps..


----------



## 38945

Hafpor said:


> Best was 140kg that was after 3 mths, hard to believe I never deadlifted, and haven't since
> 
> Sure I could have done more with straps..


 No shame in that, got to start somewhere.


----------



## mrwright

Lol dude i totally curl more than that!

This is the internet you cant prove i dont

Haterzz gonna hatee an all that zyzz bollax


----------



## Guest

RS86 said:


> No shame in that, got to start somewhere.


Well I was pleased, cause a week or so earlier I couldn't do 120 and due to the shoulder injury I haven't done them since, must re-start and see how I get on


----------



## simonthepieman

smity220385 said:


> 200 IMO is respectable. It's not gonna break any records, but I'm sure it's a lot more than your average gym rat! Also think of it another way, @102kg + 200kg is more than the 77kg + 210kg....


Lol


----------



## simonthepieman

RS86 said:


> I am nearly there. I have pulled 3 x my current weight 250kg but I was around 88kg at the time. Currently 220kg @83kg. I will get it tho


Same here. I can't get my ratios right either I've done 240 x 2, but was at 88 I think


----------



## busterblue2011

i would say its good but no legend but depending on how big you are for example if you only way 10 stone and not very big then thats very good but if your a 16 stone muscle mahem then would say its normal


----------



## Guest

You are certainly a Leg-end mate, if you actually have deadlifted 200kg then that weight is pretty good for a troll.

I don't believe you even go to a gym, I believe you live under a bridge next to a little stream.


----------



## JuggernautJake

some of theese responses are a bit harsh...200kg is a great lift, don't care what anyone says...unless you weigh 140kg I would consider it to be really strong...doubt any1 could walk off the street into a gym and do anywhere near 200


----------



## TELBOR

Spawn of Haney said:


> You are certainly a Leg-end mate, if you actually have deadlifted 200kg then that weight is pretty good for a troll.
> 
> I don't believe you even go to a gym, I believe you live under a bridge next to a little stream.


X2

"After my prolapse injury"


----------



## armor king

JuggernautJake said:


> some of theese responses are a bit harsh...200kg is a great lift, don't care what anyone says...unless you weigh 140kg I would consider it to be really strong...doubt any1 could walk off the street into a gym and do anywhere near 200


exactly, no avarege man can deadlift 200kg, the people that say its not that heavy are strong people anyway


----------



## armor king

armor king said:


> exactly, no avarege man can deadlift 200kg, the people that say its not that heavy are strong people anyway


even some huge bodybuilders in the gym I see struggle with 150kg for there 1 rep maxes


----------



## gearchange

I think that is a very respectable lift,anything over 4 plates is an excellent achievement.And for those who are lifting that at 11-12 stone need to be signed up for the pro ranks.


----------



## gaz90

i know its been said already but i thought id mention the squat also. this is what i consider to be strong if your a strength athlete. if youre a bodybuilder try not to get upset 

Deadlift

2 x BW = ok

2.5 x BW = gym strong, but still very achievable for most

3 x BW = very impressive

3.5 x BW = insane strength

Squat

1.5 x BW = ok

2 x BW = gym strong

2.5 x BW = very impressive

3 x BW = insane strength


----------



## Guest

Its a good lift if you struggled and beat your personal best. Dont matter what others can lift.

Well dun for 200kg . . Keep up the good work :thumb: and aim for 210kg now.


----------



## gaz90

3 of my mates who dont even lift or play sports etc have even done a 2 X BW deadlift.

so arguing that 'the average guy' or the 'guy off the street' bull**** is just a weak excuse. Ive seen a girl deadlift 150kg ffs

last i checked this forum is for people who ACTUALLY lift, so why compare yourself to mere mortals


----------



## seandog69

gaz90 said:


> 3 of my mates who dont even lift or play sports etc have even done a 2 X BW deadlift.
> 
> so arguing that 'the average guy' or the 'guy off the street' bull**** is just a weak excuse. Ive seen a girl deadlift 150kg ffs
> 
> last i checked this forum is for people who ACTUALLY lift, so why compare yourself to mere mortals


FFS you make me feel even worse now than i already did for not being able to get 180kg off the ground last night lol


----------



## gaz90

seandog69 said:


> FFS you make me feel even worse now than i already did for not being able to get 180kg off the ground last night lol


haha sorry mate! whats your squat like? and how often do you squat and deadlift?


----------



## Northern Lass

gaz90 said:


> i know its been said already but i thought id mention the squat also. this is what i consider to be strong if your a strength athlete. if youre a bodybuilder try not to get upset
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 2 x BW = ok
> 
> 2.5 x BW = gym strong, but still very achievable for most
> 
> 3 x BW = very impressive
> 
> 3.5 x BW = insane strength
> 
> Squat
> 
> 1.5 x BW = ok
> 
> 2 x BW = gym strong
> 
> 2.5 x BW = very impressive
> 
> 3 x BW = insane strength


I'll have some of that insane strength please


----------



## seandog69

gaz90 said:


> haha sorry mate! whats your squat like? and how often do you squat and deadlift?


i dont wanna talk about it lol

lol i squat twice a week, lighter for depth on tue after chest/tri then legs on thurs when i try heavier box squats and DL on sat, gym was closed for refurb on wed/thurs and opened last night at 5 then closed today/tomorow for the 12th (sigh ****s ruining my routine) so did my sat routine last night

ive had 3 groin strains in the last year so squat is pish tbh but getting up slowly

felt like crap last night and on my working sets felt a twinge in the groin again and just couldnt get 180 off the ground even tho its been no issue before, ah well looks like it was an impromptu de load week lol


----------



## gaz90

seandog69 said:


> i dont wanna talk about it lol
> 
> lol i squat twice a week, lighter for depth on tue after chest/tri then legs on thurs when i try heavier box squats and DL on sat, gym was closed for refurb on wed/thurs and opened last night at 5 then closed today/tomorow for the 12th (sigh ****s ruining my routine) so did my sat routine last night
> 
> ive had 3 groin strains in the last year so squat is pish tbh but getting up slowly
> 
> felt like crap last night and on my working sets felt a twinge in the groin again and just couldnt get 180 off the ground even tho its been no issue before, ah well looks like it was an impromptu de load week lol


well i'll tell you what i do and why i do it, maybe i will say something useful, no promises though lol

tuesday is dedicated to speed deadlifts, using weights @ 50-60% for 6-12 single repetitions, with 30seconds rest between sets. I alternate between Sumo and Conventional every week, i believe the two complement each other, it also keeps things from getting boring. this helps me practice my set up 6-12 times, and lets me focus on that one fast and clean rep. the short rest periods will fatigue you at first, provided you are pulling those 50% weights with 100% force, but in a competition the Deadlift is done last, you're gonna be exhausted even when your taking your warm ups, so get used to it i guess!

friday is heavy squats/ or deadlifts. I deadlift only once per month since its much harder to fully recover from. in the beginning i would deadlift every other week, but i wouldnt suggest deadlifting every week at all.

I will work up to a max single, triple of set of 5, depending how close i am to competition. i change the exercise every week.

lately I've had great success with this squat/deadlift rotation. im currently doing 5's cos im trying to add some mass, no competition lined up.

week 1: squat variation, NO BELT, work up to a max set of 5

week 2: Squat, BELT + KNEE WRAPS, max set of 5reps, add 5kg every month if you make the 5reps

week 3: squat variation, NO BELT, work up to a max set of 5

week 4: Sumo or Conventional deadlift (switch monthly), BELT, max set of 5reps, add 5kg every month if you make the 5reps

after the main movement i will do either RDLs/ GMs or front squats for 3-5 sets of 5-10. then some extra hamstring and ab work for 3-5sets each. Ab rollouts and leg raises being preferred.

training without a belt so often has made me feel so much stronger, i regret not doing this a long time ago!

Oh, and when i say 'max set of...' I do mean all your effort, if your life doesnt flash before your eyes during the set, add 10kg to the bar :thumb:


----------



## seandog69

gaz90 said:


> WALL OF TEXT REMOVED TO CLEAN UP POST


yeah thats a great PL routine, ive read similar other places about reducing DL frequency to increase the overall weight pulled

but as you can tell from the latest pics i put up, im no BBer or PLer, i do DLs as i enjoy the movement and feel they are beneficial to overall physical development, ofc i do want teh numbers to go up tho 

yeah i should incorporate speed DLs but ive found that i'm very slow off the ground and should really do deficits to work on the weak point, once ive got it 4-5" off the ground its going to lock out, but even on 70kg warm up im slow off the turf

ive never pulled sumo, always conventional, but ive stood in the position a few times at the bar and it just felt weird as hell to me lol

i do squats twice a week as ive had injuries over the years and legs are my weakness and need them to grow, never used belt or wraps as only doing 120kg for reps so not heavy enough yet to warrant them IMO

yeah i do my squats in 5's aswell but i do both low and high bar in the same session

thx for the tips and i'll bear it in mind for the future


----------



## gaz90

thanks mate

now that i think about it my deadlift would be A LOT less if i didnt wear a belt! or chalk! my smelling salts + pantera probably add 20kg haha well i wouldnt deadlift without them thats for sure.

good luck with your deadlift mate!


----------



## seandog69

gaz90 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> now that i think about it my deadlift would be A LOT less if i didnt wear a belt! or chalk! *my smelling salts + pantera probably add 20kg* haha well i wouldnt deadlift without them thats for sure.
> 
> good luck with your deadlift mate!


lol yeah the right pump up music does affect the mind 

yeah i have to use chalk as soon as i hit my work sets after 2 warm ups, as im a sweaty hairball and can see it form a mist on my body as you watch me


----------



## DutchTony

I deadlifted 200kg once at 90kg with the most awful form. Haven't managed it since......


----------



## DutchTony

Infact my avi is of the lift :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I think 200k is ok due to your history,

i too have an l4 prolapse and further related injury,it means every time i try and lift from the deck over 220k i end up paying £200 in bills to fix it..so

i use rack pulls from the pin out ,in the pan position,just that little few inches allows me to pull far better and i am pleased with the increases i am getting from this,at the moment i am on 270k,i know 300k is in the bag but,bide time to make sure i don't go back to square one.If you are not a power lifter,this is worth consideration for mass gains...


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> I think 200k is ok due to your history,
> 
> i too have an l4 prolapse and further related injury,it means every time i try and lift from the deck over 220k i end up paying £200 in bills to fix it..so
> 
> i use rack pulls from the pin out ,in the pan position,just that little few inches allows me to pull far better and i am pleased with the increases i am getting from this,at the moment i am on 270k,i know 300k is in the bag but,bide time to make sure i don't go back to square one.If you are not a power lifter,this is worth consideration for mass gains...


Just seen your avatar buddy,awesome feeling aint it 

Back to topic... one of my long term goals is to DL 200kg  but 300kg is even more awesome


----------



## biglbs

Northern Lass said:


> Just seen your avatar buddy,awesome feeling aint it
> 
> Back to topic... one of my long term goals is to DL 200kg  but 300kg is even more awesome


Only a lot...thanks ;}


----------

